# Purchasing makeup from eBay



## IselinHB (Nov 6, 2012)

What do you think about purhasing makeup from eBay? Bad/good experiences? Sorry if I placed this wrong, I'm new here and feel kind of lost. I want to buy makeup from eBay because it's so cheap, but i'm afraid its gonna be broken or used, or that i dont get it at all.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not sure about other brands, but I would recommend not buying MAC off of Ebay. It is mostly fake, and really hard to tell if it's not.


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I've bought perfume samples in the past that were fine but I've read so many horror stories about knock off makeup that I wouldn't risk it. I think it really depends on the seller you're buying from and the description (is the photo a stock photo vs a real photo).


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 8, 2012)

Avoid brand-name items that are sure to have tons of counterfeits, and always buy from sellers with like, 99% positive reviews.

I've only ever purchased one makeup item on ebay--it was a Smashbox eyeliner from an old holiday set I used up and wanted to buy more of. Product was authentic, in perfect condition, etc--but I doubt there are fake Smashbox items on ebay lol.


----------

